# Yoshi's Scrapbook



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Well, I'm not really finished, but this is the first four pages, and the cover  I'm very happy with how it's turned out so far!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Very cute! :thumbright: I love the one where she has the pink outfit under her, that is so cute! :lol:


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

AW how cute... gotta love the pic of her in her little pink outfit!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

That looks so cute so far! I love all of the bright and pastel colors


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

that looks soooo good!  yoshi is adorable


----------



## swtkq (Nov 2, 2005)

looking good i like your Scrapbook yoshi


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks everyone


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

That's amazing!!! You're so creative!
Can I send you some pics of Carl and you can work your magic? 

I just bought a small scrapbook for Carl- but I'm such a procrastinator, I gotta just sit down and do it one of these days!!


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

Wow! That looks amazing!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Katie 18 said:


> That's amazing!!! You're so creative!
> Can I send you some pics of Carl and you can work your magic?
> 
> I just bought a small scrapbook for Carl- but I'm such a procrastinator, I gotta just sit down and do it one of these days!!


Me too, it took me almost a month to finally start on Yoshi's. I think doing that one for my parents sucked out all my scrapbooking energy, since I worked on it non-stop until it was done >_< Hehe, it might be expensive with the shipping and supplies and time


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Katie 18 said:


> That's amazing!!! You're so creative!
> Can I send you some pics of Carl and you can work your magic?
> 
> I just bought a small scrapbook for Carl- but I'm such a procrastinator, I gotta just sit down and do it one of these days!!


Me too, it took me almost a month to finally start on Yoshi's. I think doing that one for my parents sucked out all my scrapbooking energy, since I worked on it non-stop until it was done >_< Hehe, it might be expensive with the shipping and supplies and time


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

That is just the cutest thing ever


----------



## ~*~*Lola*~*~ (Jun 10, 2006)

she is sooo adorable!! Yoshi has my vote for cutest chi
great job on the scrapbook! me and my mom might want to start scrapbooking then I would make one for Lola.=)


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

That's really really cute!!


----------



## lisalikesmakeup (Jun 28, 2006)

Your dog is verrrry cute.

Not to be nosey, but she looks so tiny! How much does she weigh?


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Thank you ^_^ I think she's cute too  She is pretty tiny ... she's about 3.5 pounds right now.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

very cute  nice job!


----------

